# Jd 940



## sandy (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about a 940, has a gas engine? Found one that has less than 200 hrs, don't know the year, but it look like new, exceptionally good shape. The gas part is what I'm concerned about. If it was diesel I imagine it wouldn't be for sell. Asking price is 4 grand. Opinions please. Many Thanks


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i looked at parts listings on several websites and to me it appears it has a diesel engine. it has glow plugs so it must be a diesel. it was made around 1988 from what i saw online. i have found very small results online. i wonder if that tractor was not liked because i cannot find anything on it. but im not ripping on john deere i think they make cool and nice big toys:spinsmile


----------

